# Varadero sexing



## SLEEPiNG GiRL (Oct 15, 2015)

I recently got my first frogs, a group of Imitator Varaderos. The group was sold as a 2:3 split and they're between 2-3 years old. Since putting them into my 18x18x24" exo, one little guy hid a lot and was constantly chased when he did emerge, so I made the decision to split him from the group and added one of the assumed females and found I'd guessed right that he was male. 
So now I have 3 left in the exo, but wanted more opinions. I have a definite male and another assumed female, but the frog he is with most confuses me. I assumed it was female, as he never chases her off, both show interest in his constant calling and follow him around, but this one is mostly in his vicinity (paired female??), leaving him to feed but then making her way back into the broms. The other assumed female stays low mostly and out of their way, but does show interest in his calling, normally in the evening and morning.
Here's a picture of the two, the assumed dominant pair (??), the male is the one with more black. The assumed female looks a bit smaller than the others though and they're both fatties , she seems quite similar in size and shape to the male, so I'm wondering maybe two males? Or are they more likely a pair? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL (Oct 15, 2015)

A few more of all three together. Please forgive the quality, my dslr was packed away, so these were taken with my phone.


----------

